

Climate Change Cause..Effect..Cure - dynomight

Of course I don&#x27;t have a background in science but whenever I walk into the woods on a hot day the temperature is quite a bit cooler. Usually startlingly, though refreshingly, so. I believe a large scale effort to plant forests would be a necessary step to take as well as focusing on energy. Changing our energy usage may stop the harm but I believe it&#x27;s the forests that will heal. Forests also have a profound effect on the weather.<p>Of course there is the possibility that the Earth is heating on its own and there is nothing we can do about it anyway. But it still seems like planting forests and stopping deforestation would do about the only good we can presently do.
======
gus_massa
The problem is how much energy enter the Earth and how much energy exits the
Earth.

Forest only move some heat, bot the total amount doesn't change. The part
inside the forest is cooler, this makes the part outside the forest hotter.

Actually, it's more complicated. If the forest view from above is lighter than
the previous landscape this will make more light bounce and more sun energy
will go to space and make the Earth cooler. But if the forest view from above
is darker than the previous landscape this will make less light bounce and
less sun energy will go to space and make the Earth hotter.

Actually, it's more complicated. The trees transform some carbon dioxide to
wood and to part of the soil. So this is good if the sequestered carbon
dioxide is more than before.

Actually, it's more complicated, there are a lot of effects to consider...,
that why you should try to get more science background.

